
Automattically Blackballed  - anu_gupta
http://www.designcrumbs.com/automattically-blackballed
======
ableal
Your URL had a double t. It (now) leads to the same URL and page as this
submission.

~~~
ableal
Oops. Meant for <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5126514>

